# Jasper - One year ago today! (+ pictures)



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I wasn't looking for another cat when a semi-feral we'd seen around all summer got trapped in the workshop on the 27th of October last year (the saga was documented here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/56-feral-cats/158496-opinions-semi-feral-cat-our-garage.html), but it was cold and pouring rain for days on end and he was extremely hungry so I decided to try my best with him over the winter. Now I can't imagine the house without him!

While confined to the garage we trapped him in a humane trap to get his leg stitched up and get him neutered. After he got over his terrified phase he became aggressive and would attack if I went near the _space_ where I would place his food, food didn't even have to be there. 

I was wearing oven mitts around him for 3-4 months and still got scars when he sunk his teeth in past the oven mitts, he mauled my legs a few times right _through_ my jeans, and a little later on went through a phase where he thought viciously attacking me and blocking my way while giving out menacing growls was how to go about _preventing_ me from leaving the workshop (how sweet)...

I knew he had at some point belonged to someone in the past because when I gave him a ball and toy mouse a week into his captivity he took a moment to bat at the mouse despite how feral he was acting otherwise, like he couldn't contain the joy of seeing a toy again. The next time I walked in the room I took this picture blurry zoomed in picture, which always brings a smile to my face; that of an aloof and vicious cat carting around a toy mouse:








He went from this (well, this was already a few weeks of progress):








To this:








Which, yeah... still looks scary in an entirely different way. :lol: He's so gentle and respectful of other cats and dogs and such a trouble making goofball that it's hard to imagine how rough it must have been outside, what he went through to be reduced to such a state. Now he plays like mad, fetching, wrestling with the dog, meowing non-stop with his toys around the house. Stealthily searching around the cat tree for hidden toys is one of his favourite games. Even when he got out of the house the people that found him said he'd been _playing_ in the yard with their cat.

In July some kind of switch went off and he's now stopped eating everything in his bowel like a compulsion. In fact he only eats about 4 oz of a food a day, so much for my garbage disposal. Just this last week he's started trying to sleep on top of me at night instead of beside me, so I think his personality is still emerging, too. 

Some pictures I've taken in the last year:









































I took this one last week, I walked in on them snuggling. The only reason I went looking was because the dog is usually glued to me:








I never could have guessed a year ago he would be able to adjust into such a normal cat ... or abnormal - he runs over to investigate when the vacuum is turned on. 

I thought Blacky had been a challenge because she took a year or more to come around and trust me enough to pet her, but while she took longer than Jasper, she'd never looked at me like I was something she wanted to drag off and eat. They both taught me different aspects of patience when dealing with a semi-feral cat, and that no matter how bad it seems the wait is completely worth it. I'd never have found such fantastic cats otherwise, it just took a while to find them.


----------



## ownedby4cats (Jan 23, 2012)

carmel-I love this story and Jasper is beautiful!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh Carmel! He's absolutely beautiful! Such sweet pics of him and your puppy too  what a great story of how love and patience can work wonders. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 15, 2013)

I just love those pictures of Jasper in the natural light - he's so gorgeous! Love this story too!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

He looks so terrified and defensive in that second picture. It's amazing how much happier he looks in the other pics (and how well he gets long with your dog)! He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

What a wonderful story! And I love that he and his best doggy friend match! (Yes, I'm a nerd lol) he's such a gorgeous cat. Orange cats are my favorite colour, but don't come in deaf, so I'll likely never have one. So I'll just live vicariously through yours lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Great story. What a wonderful cat you have there. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love your story, and I love Jasper! Amazing to see how scared he was in that second photo with his ears back, and how he used to attack you, to see him nose to nose with your dog. That is so sweet. He looks so healthy and happy. What a great story. You must really love him to do all that you did for him, changing his life like you did. It gives me hope with Arwen, my feral. She used to hiss and growl at us and now, she lets us pet all over her and scatch her chin, and lets my husband love on her now too. 

Jasper is one lucky cat


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is a great story! I am so glad he is such a happy cat, you can see it his face. He looks so content.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's incredible! I had no idea you've only had Jasper for a year now and what a transformation he's made! I love that first picture with his toy and the nose-to-nose picture with Coco. So precious!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

What a lovely story, Jasper looks so happy and what a difference in him. Well done.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Man, I missed a lot of good threads while I was away on my long weekend. Happy anniversary Jasper and Carmel.


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

He's simply gorgeous looks like a totally different cat, the picture of them kissing is way too cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I love the pic where he lays next to the puppy! 'Are you SURE you're not gonna pulverize me?' Wonderful story-and you're right-THEY have a lot to teach US.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What an inspirational testament of how love and perseverance can do miracles with semi feral cats!!! Your story with picture are moving. 

You have a very special fur family! I really enjoyed your story. Hats (and oven mitts) are off to you!!!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

I love this post! Beautiful pictures, too!


----------



## Nubi dubi10 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow! amazing story...congrats on your one year together...patience and love really do pay off...he is a super handsome boy:heart


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

Just goes to show what a little bit of love and patience can do.
I know a lot of people would have just stopped trying after a month, or probably less.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is such an inspiration for others that wonder about their adopted ones!
Yea! Way to go Jasper! Great job Carmel!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - I just LOVE this story. It is so incredible what treating a cat well will do. I love the pictures, he is such a handsome boy. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness - what an amazing story! I cracked up laughing at the picture of him with the mouse. Trying to look totally vicious and terrifying while also wanting to play with a fuzzy stuffed mouse. 


Great job, Carmel! It goes to show what love and patience can do for animals


----------

